# ??? any tips?



## appaloosas (Mar 3, 2009)

any tips for cantering, be confident and anything else?!:biggrin:


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

glue your arse to the saddle and move with the horse, DOn't look at the floor or you;ll be on the floor

Remember to look where your going because if your not you;ll find yourself going in the wrong direction!

 after about 5 to 10 minutes cantering across a field you'll have it sorted!

in a school i found i panicked more as the corners came WAY to fast! 

galloping make sure your horse has breaks and you can pull them up!


----------



## DaisyNLaura (Aug 17, 2009)

Relax and breath and also have fun with it if your having fun you will relax and your horse will in turn!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

best to do it bare back .as balance and confidance is the main part...just relax and go with the flow.....


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If you are doing it at stables i say it's best to start off in a private lesson.... I cantered with a few others yesterday before a beach hack and as the horses were all kinda like clockwork, I found it very hard to controlmy guy, couldnot hold him back to give space to the rider in front, and he kept cutting the corners! 

x


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

stay calm 

if its your first time cantering don't scream  they'll go faster. if you feel unsteady hold on to the pommel  

you'll get the hang of it


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Make sure you keep your heels down too, that should help you keep your bum in the saddle!


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

Would definately recommend having a go without your stirrups when you are confident as this will help you learn to have a really deep seat, good balance and posture which all make for a great rider in canter. Its all about practice though, so if at first you don't succeed... Good luck hun x


----------

